# Grand Waikikian, free parking?



## Ron98GT (Apr 19, 2014)

When I was looking at Open Season for the Grand Waikikian, I noticed the following statement:

"Both self-parking and valet parking are available for a fee."

Is that true? Is it only for Open Season?

I didn't notice the same statement for Kalia or Lagoon.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 19, 2014)

no free parking. There is a valet rate or a self park rate.  But is it NOT free.


----------



## oceanvps (Apr 19, 2014)

we paid 27 a night for self parking for the grand waikikian

at the marina next door its $1 an hour so I would imagine if you're going to be in and out that would be an okay option - its really not far from the grand waikikian, although i'm not sure i'd want to haul all my groceries and luggage from the marina but maybe after the first night..............


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 19, 2014)

I think you might be misreading "fee" vs. "free".


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 19, 2014)

*Never pay for Parking at HHV*



oceanvps said:


> we paid 27 a night for self parking for the grand waikikian
> 
> at the marina next door its $1 an hour so I would imagine if you're going to be in and out that would be an okay option - its really not far from the grand waikikian, although i'm not sure i'd want to haul all my groceries and luggage from the marina but maybe after the first night..............



We stay many nights at the HHV and never pay for parking.  We take a cab from the airport which drops you and your luggage at the Grand Waikikian.
We buy a wheeled duffle bag and walk to Walmart, Food Land, or Food Pantry to buy our groceries.  Once during our stay we rent a car for the day and tour places on the island that are too far to walk or too difficult by bus. We park overnight at the Marina for $1/hour; it usually runs about $10 or $11 dollars.  We return the car as soon as possible and get back to living in Waikiki the way we enjoy.  We return to the airport by cab after a fantastic visit.  For us there are no traffic, parking, or high gas prices in Honolulu.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 19, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> I think you might be misreading "fee" vs. "free".


Bingo! Your right. Oooops, it does say "fee" not "free". Sorry


----------



## oceanvps (Apr 19, 2014)

no i didn't misread it, i just figured convenient free parking is like sighting bigfoot so i moved on to the real options  

anyway feel free to ignore my thoughts on your fee parking options - good luck


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 20, 2014)

oceanvps said:


> no i didn't misread it, i just figured convenient free parking is like sighting bigfoot so i moved on to the real options
> 
> anyway feel free to ignore my thoughts on your fee parking options - good luck


Ouch, that salt in my wound hurts. Oh well, some us make mistakes and admit to them, and others are perfect.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Nov 23, 2015)

Tamaradarann said:


> . . . We park overnight at the Marina for $1/hour; it usually runs about $10 or $11 dollars.



What is the name of this parking lot/structure, and where exactly is it located?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 23, 2015)

*Location of Marina Parking Lot*



PDXGolfer said:


> What is the name of this parking lot/structure, and where exactly is it located?



I don't know if the lot has an official name.  Besides calling it the Marina Parking Lot, I would call it the Ilikai Condo Parking Lot which is on the Eva side or right side of the Hilton Hawaiian Village when facing the Ocean.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 23, 2015)

There is some free parking around the Lagoon, but I think all cars have to be removed by midnight. Read all signs very carefully because the tow trucks will be towing one minute after the time limit is up. 

Lots of folks rent a car for one day and avoid parking cost. If you want a cheaper rate, the parking garage across the street at the Hale Koa is a lot cheaper and they do have weekly rates. But you have to walk about 100 yards or more to get there.


----------



## jestme (Nov 23, 2015)

tompalm said:


> There is some free parking around the Lagoon, but I think all cars have to be removed by midnight. Read all signs very carefully because the tow trucks will be towing one minute after the time limit is up.
> 
> Lots of folks rent a car for one day and avoid parking cost. If you want a cheaper rate, the parking garage across the street at the Hale Koa is a lot cheaper and they do have weekly rates. But you have to walk about 100 yards or more to get there.


Yes, we always rent a car for the day as well. We usually rent right from the HHV, but we book it online a day or two in advance. If you try to "walk up" in the morning, you are usually told they are sold out. It costs a little more than you can get it offsite, but you don't have to have it back by 6:00PM, which most of the offsite ones demand, or you pay an extra day plus parking. You just bring it back and leave it in their spot int the HHV parking garage before morning. That way, you can go out, enjoy dinner, and not have to fight the 5:00-6:00 rush hour traffic coming back from the North Shore either.


----------



## vacationbear (Nov 23, 2015)

tompalm said:


> Lots of folks rent a car for one day and avoid parking cost. If you want a cheaper rate, the parking garage across the street at the Hale Koa is a lot cheaper and they do have weekly rates. But you have to walk about 100 yards or more to get there.



Hi tompalm
Is this the structure which borders Kalia Rd and Maluhia Rd, next to the Asia Pacific Center?
If yes, any info about the security parking there and the daily maximum fee?
We also pay our $27 daily fee at the HHV. The convenience is great, but the cost is certainly steep...


----------



## PDXGolfer (Nov 23, 2015)

I believe self-parking at HHV is now up to $29/night.    But, for various reasons (including road trips planned to various parts of the island), our family has decided that having a rental car for the full week works better for us.  So, we're wondering what the best option would be -- price, security, convenience -- for parking around HHV without having to eat the $29/night.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 24, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> Hi tompalm
> Is this the structure which borders Kalia Rd and Maluhia Rd, next to the Asia Pacific Center?
> If yes, any info about the security parking there and the daily maximum fee?
> We also pay our $27 daily fee at the HHV. The convenience is great, but the cost is certainly steep...



Yes, location is right. Lots of security. Last time I checked it was $16 per day or cheaper if you have a military ID. Call 808-955-0555 to get an update. I think you can pay for seven days or whatever you need and get a card that allows in / out.  There should be an office by the garage entrance. Ask the hotel operator a bunch of questions and let us know how it goes. 

Your $27 daily fee at Hilton is news to me. What does that cover?


----------



## FatPedro (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi PDXGolfer,

You are correct; we paid $29 per night at HHV in September.


----------



## FatPedro (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi tompalm,

The $29 a night is for self parking with in and out privileges.


----------



## middleoforchid (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi,
We were there in May and it's already $29/day prkg. also there is a charge for local calls+tax and they add up fast for the week's stay.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 24, 2015)

*It certainly does add up!*



middleoforchid said:


> Hi,
> We were there in May and it's already $29/day prkg. also there is a charge for local calls+tax and they add up fast for the week's stay.



Wow, $29/day parking.  We have spent about 500 nights at the Hilton Hawaiian Village over the last 5 years.  At $29/day that is $14,500.  No wonder we don't get a car when in Waikiki.  Walking and the bus is sufficient, more healthful, and much less expensive.

By the way with cell phones why would one have calls charged to the room?


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 24, 2015)

I remember when it was $10 a day before GW tower was built and you could easily get a spot on the second level and walk across the pedestrian bridge right into the Lagoon lobby, ah the good old days 

Now its difficult to even find a self park spot on the 5th level, last time we went I used valet because they have all the lower levels.  We are going in May for possibly the last time and I will take a daily rental car for a drive around the island.  I'm going to sell my Lagoon unit next year.

FYI, the Marina Parking garage entrance is across from Red Lobster, ask the attendant for the $7 daily pass good until 10pm.  They do have overnight rates too.

There are also some self service spots in the marina itself, check the signs but I dont think they allow overnight there.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Nov 24, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> We are going in May for possibly the last time and I will take a daily rental car for a drive around the island.  I'm going to sell my Lagoon unit next year.



Why? Is it because you like the Big Island better?


----------



## tompalm (Nov 24, 2015)

tompalm said:


> Yes, location is right. Lots of security. Last time I checked it was $16 per day or cheaper if you have a military ID. Call 808-955-0555 to get an update. I think you can pay for seven days or whatever you need and get a card that allows in / out.  There should be an office by the garage entrance. Ask the hotel operator a bunch of questions and let us know how it goes.
> 
> Your $27 daily fee at Hilton is news to me. What does that cover?



Cancel Hale Koa. I just called to get an update and they now charge $36 per day or $4 per hour. About a year ago, my friend stayed there and they had good rates for everyone. I guess the lot got to full and now the cheaper rates are only for Hale Koa hotel guess or people that have a military ID. The price for everything in Hawaii seems to be going a lot higher. Rental units, hotels and parking lead the way.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 24, 2015)

presley said:


> Why? Is it because you like the Big Island better?




Yes, its getting too crowded for us a HHV and we enjoy the super pool at Kingsland much more than the one at HHV.  We may go there every few years for a minimum stay but no longer want to own Lagoon.  I'm in the process of buying a 14,400 unit at Kingsland, so I'll have plenty of points.  I would live on the BI if I didnt have heart problems, there isnt a cardiologist on the island, have to fly to Oahu to see one.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear (Nov 24, 2015)

tompalm said:


> Cancel Hale Koa. I just called to get an update and they now charge $36 per day or $4 per hour. About a year ago, my friend stayed there and they had good rates for everyone. I guess the lot got to full and now the cheaper rates are only for Hale Koa hotel guess or people that have a military ID. The price for everything in Hawaii seems to be going a lot higher. Rental units, hotels and parking lead the way.



Thanks for the info!
Wow, $29 now for parking...


----------

